# Post up your Screen savers and Wallpapers. Or just really cool pix.



## ripjack13 (Oct 18, 2014)

Just wondering what you guys use for screen savers on your computers. Here's a few of the ones I have. the first one is the one I am using at the moment...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 19, 2014)

Here's some more I have used in the past...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 19, 2014)

My Home computer is my logo. My work machine is my Tahoe. Not sure why, I just didn't care for any of the standard backgrounds Apple included.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2014)

Marc the one with the swamp creature and little fisher girl is awesome. I don't have screen savers I have my monitors set to go dim after 10 minutes of non use. I'm gonna print that one though and pin it in my shop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 14, 2015)

Bump....
I'm looking for some new pix...anyone?


----------



## Tclem (Apr 14, 2015)



Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 14, 2015)

In didn't know people still used screen savers, hahaha old people. 

@Tclem you are now my wall paper on my phone lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 14, 2015)

Bean_counter said:


> In didn't know people still used screen savers, hahaha old people.




Same thing...screen saver/wallpaper....


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 14, 2015)

Tclem said:


> View attachment 76532



I thought their was a rule against lewd pics on this site- just sayin!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 14, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Same thing...screen saver/wallpaper....


 
we always called a screen saver the thing that pops up on your screen when there hasnt been any activity for a while.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## eaglea1 (Apr 14, 2015)

My current wallpaper on one laptop

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 15, 2015)

I usually use hi resolution pics and can't load them to this site. Not computer savy enough to figure out how to dumb them down. Sorry


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 15, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> I usually use hi resolution pics and can't load them to this site. Not computer savy enough to figure out how to dumb them down. Sorry



Do you have a link to the picture? that would work too...


----------



## Molokai (Apr 15, 2015)

Here is my latest, i love it. It reflects my new 486 with 2 MB ram

Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 15, 2015)

Molokai said:


> Here is my latest, i love it. It reflects my new 486 with 2 MB ram
> View attachment 76620



If you need a set of install disks I have an unopened copy of Windows 3.11 on 3 1/2 inch disks.......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 15, 2015)

Here's the background on mine right now-

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ClintW (Apr 15, 2015)

My most recent and no I didn't take the photo. Although I have seen similar, but nothing this big.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 15, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Do you have a link to the picture? that would work too...




No pics I've took or had taken while taking some outdoor writers fishing.


----------



## Tony (Apr 15, 2015)

ClintW said:


> My most recent and no I didn't take the photo. Although I have seen similar, but nothing this big.
> View attachment 76630



We have a bunch like this on the Riverwalk, I need to take some pics. Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 15, 2015)

You guys can feel free to use this one.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 15, 2015)

This is my new wallpaper on my tablet....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## eaglea1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey Marc, that looks like the USS Massachusetts

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 16, 2015)

It is...the Lionfish is on the left side...at Battleship cove...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (Apr 16, 2015)

wallpaper on my phone, my girls cheer me up

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 8, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Bump....
> I'm looking for some new pix...anyone?





ripjack13 said:


> Bump....
> I'm looking for some new pix...anyone?


Here ya go @ripjack13

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 8, 2016)

Here's mine on my work MBPhttp://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/Screen%20Shot%202016-01-08%20at%208.03.47%20AM_zpswygmcbu7.png

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodman (Jan 8, 2016)

This is my cat, Elmer. He likes to look at cute females and has several internet girlfriends.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/100_0933.jpg

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 8, 2016)

I found this as a good screen saver- at least it reminds me of my need to be better at it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 2


----------



## frankp (Jan 8, 2016)

Mine are always pics of my kids, which I don't post online. Screensaver is the same, cycles through pics from our lives every 30 seconds or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 8, 2016)

I just have my screens go dark. So I guess my screensaver is an overcast midnight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 8, 2016)

Survey says.....Marc has nothing to do all day but look at and save pictures.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 6, 2016)

My screen on my phone....


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 6, 2016)

Guaranteed to find something to your liking rip!

http://frankfrazetta.net/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## rocky1 (Jul 7, 2016)

There is very cool art there for screen savers and desktops! Ran Frazetta art for years until I started using this one...






Fell in love with the XDs first time I saw it, put it on my desktop, and stared at it until I finally caved in and ordered it! Sweet gun!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 7, 2016)

Am


ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 76543


Wait a minute... Either no one noticed that @ripjack13 Marc has batman drapes or it is so common with the people on WB that it went without comment. In either case, I got a chuckle from it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 7, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> it is so common _*with me*_




 

My grandson loves batman....so we have lots of stuff that is batman themed. also, dinosaurs, snakes,lizards, star wars, lego....yadda yadda....he sees my stuff and wants it all. So the wife gets it for him, because you know how womens love to coordinate stuff. So a lot of his clothes match mine.... (and I don't mind)

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 7, 2016)



Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 7, 2016)

Last one is just to keep ya sothiners south!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 7, 2016)

I like this one!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 7, 2016)

flowers- nothing but air on other side of arch

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR (Jul 7, 2016)

This was taken about 10 yrs ago during land portion of Alaskan cruise. I had just got a digital SLR, didn't know squat about aperture, exposure and so on...still quite a novice. I kept fumbling with dials and settings and probably took 40 pics from same spot...this one captured an almost surreal foreground and background clarity...pretty stoked when I was able to print it out for display at home. The other irony was that we were at this lodge near Denali Park for just 2 days, and it was the only time McKinley (now called Denali) wasn't covered in clouds in many weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Jul 7, 2016)

Pulled this off a FB group, wooden chair. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 8, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 108350



The Nazi's had those thing back in WW2. Gary

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 8, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> The Nazi's had those thing back in WW2. Gary
> 
> View attachment 108425


Those were around a long long time ago,


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 108366



Obviously a female . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Obviously a female . . . .




What!!!??


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 8, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## frankp (Jul 8, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Those were around a long long time ago,


But not in a galaxy close by.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 8, 2016)

frankp said:


> But not in a galaxy close by.


No. In a galaxy far far away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2016)

The Chancellor has secretly dispatched two Jedi Knights....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 8, 2016)

Marc, just found this little nugget of awesomeness... Costco will print on aluminum, may put this on the ol' " babe I know your Jewish but can I get this for the Christmas we don't celebrate" wish list...

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 8, 2016)

That....is......awesome!!!!


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 9, 2016)

The first one is the one on my phone and the other is the one on the pc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 9, 2016)

Beautiful picture on that headstone, Steve.
He was young....what happened, if I may ask?


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 9, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Beautiful picture on that headstone, Steve.
> He was young....what happened, if I may ask?


we were at a family reunion up in pa when our two oldest sons decided to go visit their cousin over in the next town. Now both of them were married at that time. They should of taken a nap as they had just got there after a 24hr drive straight through from tn. Were on a dirt road and hit a ditch rolled the suv. Middle son was driving but sol had his window down and when they rolled they said he took all the blunt force to the head Probably more than you wanted to know

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------

